# Weber changed the iGrill App and it Sucks!



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2017)

Weber changed the app. Used to be able to set a range alarm like 225-235. Alarm would sound if it went above or below. That feature is now gone. 

Can only set each probe for a single temp, lowest setting you can set it for is 100. Highest is 200 for alarms. 

I sent a complaint in to them. Hopefully They will listen. 

Also Connectivity has been an issue since Weber took over and revised the app. 

May have to look hard at the Fireboard therm.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have been having the worst connectivity, I can be 10ft away from the thing. Not through any walls or anything, and go in and the out of service.


----------



## lazarusman (Aug 3, 2017)

Same here. In the market for a new one. So disappointed.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Aug 3, 2017)

And I am a bit dissapointed in the app as well. I would like to be able to look back at my cooks and temp graphs! Come on Weber!!


----------



## ollieseats (Aug 4, 2017)

OK.  So it's 5am in New England and thanks to the new app I have to stay up to hit my temps of 205 instead of comfortably sleeping and having the alarm wake me up.  I'M PISSED, GROUCHY, TIRED etc.  Weber should've stuck to what it does best, build great smokers and grills.  The downfall of so many companies is to get into the electronic side of things while not having a clue.  Brisket's at 202.  I'll definitely be watching the sunrise this morning.  Weber TAKE DOWN THE NEW APP AND THROW THE OLD ONE BACK UP!


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear that something good got all messed up. 

At least for Android, there are some websites that will make old versions of apps available. Sometimes your phone might also have an old copy, if you are using some backup software. 

So there might be a way to use a previous, better version again.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 4, 2017)

I know apple has an update that has either released in the past few weeks or is releasing in the next few that is causing many apps to go away or have to be redesigned.  I work with alarm systems and we received notice that the update would not support one of the apps being used and only the newer designed app would work because of that.  If it works properly, leave it alone.  I hate updates.


----------



## pesc (Aug 8, 2017)

Totally agree, the new igrill app sucks, and im fed up at looking at weber adverts before getting to grilling.

Just bought the thermometer 2 months ago, and now they change the app without asking if i want a new one.

normally apps are improved, this is really a step backward.

in celcius temp only up to 95 deg, which is useless when baking bread.

every probe needs to get activated individually

Temperature graphs can only be seen one at a time, and if you swich you loose the previous data.

Come on weber you can do much better than that.

Please roll back, or give us the option to choose to old app.

regards from Denmark


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep way bad move on Weber part! Hate this new app and no way to go back to the old one.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 8, 2017)

Good info even if it is disappointing.
Thanks for the post and comments guys.  You just saved me from a purchase I was considering that it sounds like I would have been disappointed with.

Walt


----------



## cornmeal (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

How to get an old app for Android.

Search for "Weber iGrill APK" or similar searches in google.  Just make sure you have APK in the search.  Follow the links and download the APK that best suits your needs (on your phone).  I found all sorts of versions.  I went with the one that originally worked when i bought my setup.  Now, set your phone security to allow installs from "unknown sources", go to your downloads folder and select the apk and install.  You may need to first uninstall the useless "new" web igrill app before you install the "old" working app.  Now go into Play Store to the weber igrill app and mark the app to no longer auto update.  To find the setting to disable auto update, look for the 3 vertical dots in the right hand corner when you are on the weber igrill app page and select them.  Enjoy!

If you are having trouble doing this and have kids, just have them do it for you.

Regards,

CoRnMeAl ...


----------



## lcgc (Aug 13, 2017)

I am smoking pork belly burnt ends for the first time today. I'm only using the ambient probe so I was surprised when I fired up the app to find out that I can't set up my own temp range. I have sent Weber support a message. I,cannot believe they would take such a great product and ruin it the way they did with this app update.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 13, 2017)

LCGC said:


> I am smoking pork belly burnt ends for the first time today. I'm only using the ambient probe so I was surprised when I fired up the app to find out that I can't set up my own temp range. I have sent Weber support a message. I,cannot believe they would take such a great product and ruin it the way they did with this app update.



Grill by temperature? Mine has it. 













IMG_0452.JPG



__ ososmokeshack
__ Aug 13, 2017


----------



## lcgc (Aug 13, 2017)

Ososmokeshack said:


> Grill by temperature? Mine has it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw that.  What I used to do with the old app is set a range, such as 225-250, for my ambient probe. There is no option for this now. No more going to sleep and letting the alarm wake you up,if your temp gets too high or drops too low. My igrill2 used to be the best BBQ tool I had.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 13, 2017)

LCGC said:


> Yeah, I saw that.  What I used to do with the old app is set a range, such as 225-250, for my ambient probe. There is no option for this now. No more going to sleep and letting the alarm wake you up,if your temp gets too high or drops too low. My igrill2 used to be the best BBQ tool I had.



Ah I see what you're saying. That would be helpful.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, new version sucks!  I will be contacting them tomorrow


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2017)

Weber has replied back to my complaints. Supposedly over the next several weeks they will be posting additional updates that will bring back the range feature, higher temp settings. 

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## lcgc (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the update!  Thumbs Up


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 13, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Weber has replied back to my complaints. Supposedly over the next several weeks they will be posting additional updates that will bring back the range feature, higher temp settings.
> 
> Time will tell I guess.



Thanks for updating.


----------



## cornmeal (Aug 13, 2017)

They have been saying that for some time. I suggest installing an older version.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 13, 2017)

Mine was working great up until mid smoke and it cut out. Lost all data and temperatures. Kind of a bummer that it doesn't record recent cooks. Might try the maverick instead. 

Wish it was like some of the long range rifle apps that record data.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

They just did a second update on August 11th since they butchered it a couple weeks ago. It's already improved greatly and I'm hearing from Facebook groups they will continue to do updates getting old features back up and running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazarusman (Aug 17, 2017)

Still waiting for the range temps to be brought back.


----------



## fpweber (Sep 3, 2017)

First attempt a a smoke yesterday.  The temp range option would have been really usefull.

I found this site and I read this thread.  I was going to download an old apk file but when I came to remove the existing app it showed an update.  Downloaded it and it now DOES have the temp range option back.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     Min 50f max 572f.   (thats 10c to 300c for those of us in the UK)

It also alows a range of preset temps plus you can create your own.

Hopefully, they have also improved the bluetooth range. We'll see.....


----------



## fpweber (Sep 3, 2017)

Received an email update from Weber.
Hi Fraser,

Thank you for contacting the Weber iGrill Team and for taking the time to submit your feedback!

If you haven't already, please update the Weber iGrill App as we've brought back the range feature and custom presets, as well as improved audible alerts!

We are working with our development teams to bring back the following in upcoming updates:

    Audible alerts on the iGrill 2 and 3 units
    Graph:
        Probes viewed on one screen
        View entire cooking session
        Enable zoom feature

So sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused. These features will be added back into the app within the next two to four weeks. As always, please let us know if you have any questions or concerns in the meantime.

Thank you,
Brooke

Seems they may be listening.....


----------



## bryand7 (Sep 7, 2017)

The latest iGrill app no longer supports the original iGrill (now called the iGrill Classic)!

This made me mad when I went to use it and it would simply not connect at all.

BUT, I called Webber support and they are going to send me an iGrill Mini (same 2 channels as the original) for FREE!

I just had to email them with my phone, email, mailing address, and photos of my iGrill Classic.


----------



## anglerman (Sep 8, 2017)

bryand7 said:


> The latest iGrill app no longer supports the original iGrill (now called the iGrill Classic)!
> This made me mad when I went to use it and it would simply not connect at all.
> 
> BUT, I called Webber support and they are going to send me an iGrill Mini (same 2 channels as the original) for FREE!
> I just had to email them with my phone, email, mailing address, and photos of my iGrill Classic.



The mini is just a single channel


----------



## bryand7 (Sep 8, 2017)

You are right. 
I double checked their email - it says they are sending me the iGrill Kitchen Thermometer which is two channel. 
:-)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 8, 2017)

So I ran the new app the other day. Ranges are back. Connectivity is still an issue. Even lost connection with the phone right next to the transmitter.

The other thing I don't like is you can't change the temp of a probe without shutting it down and restarting it.  Which means you lose the data as it starts over.


----------



## nerd (Sep 16, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So I ran the new app the other day. Ranges are back. Connectivity is still an issue. Even lost connection with the phone right next to the transmitter.
> 
> The other thing I don't like is you can't change the temp of a probe without shutting it down and restarting it.  Which means you lose the data as it starts over.


Send them an email with the issue or request.  We won't get updates unless they know about it!


----------

